# Off Schedule



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

This is my second go-round of the tapes. First did them in 2003, began them again recently. I was up to day 75 and we began doing some renovations in the house and my schedule was disrupted. I would like to begin again (been off for about 3 weeks) but am not sure how to go about it.....can I pick up where I left off, go back 21 days or what.Feedback would be greatly appreciated. I find the tapes helpful and relaxing.Thanks,


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Marty,Yes, just go back 21 days (or the total number of days missed) in the schedule and re-listen to those sessions and just continue on from there and it should be OK.If you have any problems, just let me know!Take care.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

You were reading my mind. I needed to ask the same question. I am not as far along in the schedule as you are but I left Houston and forgot my tapes behind and I was wondering when I do go home where should I start again. I was hoping it didn't have to be from the beginning and that I could pick up where I left off.Thanks for the information Marilyn...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi RitaLucy - Hope you are OK and out of harm's way - will send you good thoughts that you and your family and all are safe.Regarding the listening to catch up when days are missed - wasn't sure from above and just to clarify, rather than picking up where you left off, it should be that you re-listen to the same number of days as were missed, and just continue from there for the best benefit.Take care of yourself...


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Marilyn. We are ok and in a safe place. The wind is even picking up here near New Braunfels which is almost 200 miles west of Houston. Yes, I understand to go back as many days as I miss and start forward from there. Thanks again.


----------

